# Warren and Annabelle Show - Maui



## luana (Jan 7, 2007)

Has anyone been to the Warren and Annabelle Show on Maui recently? We saw it a couple of years ago and what I remember is that I laughed so hard I vowed I'd never eat before the show again. It seems each show would be different because Warren involves the audience. Is it still as good as it has been in the past? We'll be there next month and am thinking about what we might like to plan ahead to do! I've not checked their website to see if they are open during February, but hoping they are!


----------



## philemer (Jan 8, 2007)

We're going next week w/ my bro. & sis. We loved it two years ago too. One guy was very reluctant to give Warren a $100 bill but finally did. It later reappeared INSIDE a lemon. Amazing & funny. I'll add an update after the 15th.

Phil


----------



## oakleaf (Jan 8, 2007)

luana- If you check their website the show is open in Feb., but Kerry Pollock is subing for Warren Gibson from Feb. 5th to Feb. 28th. We we're lucky to book for Jan. 30th when Warren was still there.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 8, 2007)

Seen it 3 times over 6 yrs and will go back again this year.  Warren is amazing.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 9, 2007)

We have vowed NOT to eat at the show again!!  Too many great restaurants in the area to eat the "average" snacks they serve there...

We enjoy the show almost every time we go to Maui.  We've been tere when he has been out of town but his fill-in's have been very entertaining as well.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Jan 9, 2007)

*Do the Show ... Skip the Food*

We went to the Warren and Annabelle Show in December and really enjoyed it.  Warren is very engaging with the audience and does amazing magic.  We did not and would not do the meal or snacks.  We would go back, but next time we will come just before showtime and skip the preshow hype.


----------



## Mimi (Jan 9, 2007)

Is there a website for the Warren and Annabelle Show?  Where is it located on Maui? We've not had the pleasure to see it yet...


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2007)

Mimi said:


> Is there a website for the Warren and Annabelle Show?  Where is it located on Maui? We've not had the pleasure to see it yet...



Here you go:  http://www.hawaiimagic.com/

I LOVE google.


----------



## luana (Jan 10, 2007)

*Kerry Pollack*

Looks like Kerry Pollack, filling in during Warren's vacation, will be excellent! I'm making reservations! We'll see the early show and then to David Paul's for dinner! Thanks to all Tuggers for information!

If you've not been to the Warren and Annabelle show, do make reservations in advance because they do sell out!


----------



## philemer (Jan 11, 2007)

luana said:


> Has anyone been to the Warren and Annabelle Show on Maui recently? We saw it a couple of years ago and what I remember is that I laughed so hard I vowed I'd never eat before the show again. It seems each show would be different because Warren involves the audience. Is it still as good as it has been in the past? We'll be there next month and am thinking about what we might like to plan ahead to do! I've not checked their website to see if they are open during February, but hoping they are!



If you don't want to pay for their overpriced food just show up about 5:45>6:00 and eat nearby first.

Phil


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 12, 2007)

We happen to love their snack food but it is overpriced!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 6, 2007)

When you go for the preshow and food, can we just order 1 or 2 items off the menu?  What goes on during the pre-show besides eating and drinking?  Are Warren and Annabelle there?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm going to play the devil's advocate here.     Warren and Annabelle's is a MAGIC show and it has nothing to do with Hawaii.  There are some great Hawaiian shows in Hawaii - go see one of them!   

Two of my favorite Maui shows:

Ulalena

Legends of Slack Key Guitar


----------



## philemer (Feb 6, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> I'm going to play the devil's advocate here.     Warren and Annabelle's is a MAGIC show and it has nothing to do with Hawaii.  There are some great Hawaiian shows in Hawaii - go see one of them!
> 
> Two of my favorite Maui shows:
> 
> ...



Disagree Denise. I enjoyed the magic/illusion show more than Ulalena. Just because you are in Hawaii doesn't mean you can't do "mainland" things. Do 'em all and compare. We even ate [shock] one breakfast at McDonalds[/shock] while in Maui. We also ate steak from the mainland (at least the waiter said it was from Nebraska). You're on vacation--do what feels good! 

Phil

Edited to add that the Warren and Annabelle show is more comedy than anything. Warren is a hoot and had everyone in stitches for abt. 90 min. Excellent illusionist too.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2007)

> =philemer;280640Just because you are in Hawaii doesn't mean you can't do "mainland" things. Do 'em all and compare.



I just hate to see people choosing a magic show over excellent local entertainment that you can't see on the mainland.  I have to admit that I can't stand magic shows - including the best ones in Las Vegas.  When we're in Hawaii, we search out things we can't do at home.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 7, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> There are some great Hawaiian shows in Hawaii - go see one of them!
> 
> Two of my favorite Maui shows:
> 
> ...


Ditto  
http://www.mauitheatre.com/


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 7, 2007)

I agree that we should see Hawaiin entertainment.  We are going to a Luau, possibly the Ulalena show, and I thought the magic show.  We go into Manhatten a lot, and see many broadway shows, however, there is not really a selection of magic shows that I would run and see.  Especially, to go into Manhatten is a $200.00 day at least.  Also, I dont think we will be back to Maui since this is our second visit, and there are any other places that we want to go to.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 7, 2007)

The thing is, you can't see Warren & Annabelle show anywhere but Maui. This isn't a run-of-the-mill magic show you can find in Las Vegas or NYC. I'm not usually a fan of magic shows, but I'd definitely see Warren & Annabelle again - it was the humor mixed in with the magic, and the timing. 

I liked Ulalena a lot, but I admit I was expecting the technical caliber of Cirque de Soleil shows that are resident in Las Vegas, and it didn't live up to that on the technical front. I would still recommend it. But sometimes it's a matter of expectations.

The good thing is, you can do any or all of these things, on a 7-day trip.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 7, 2007)

So, the question is:  should we plan on getting to the pre-show and having a drink and maybe a dessert?  What goes on prior to the show?  Anything worth while?


----------



## lasvegasnewlist (Feb 7, 2007)

*Warren is one show you must see*



Ann-Marie said:


> So, the question is:  should we plan on getting to the pre-show and having a drink and maybe a dessert?  What goes on prior to the show?  Anything worth while?



Enjoy the whole experience for the first time.  There is an anticipation and some excitement waiting for the showroom to open.  

I have seen the show 8 times, and would put Warren as one of the top comics I have ever seen, and I have seen everyone in Vegas.  The magic is just a set up for his satire, and this guy is Rickles without the filty mouth.


----------



## TravlGrl (Feb 7, 2007)

We saw Warren and Annabelle's show when we were in Maui 3 years ago and laughed SO FLIPPIN' HARD!  I originally did not want to go, thinking..."I'm in Hawaii, so why would I go see a comedy/magic show?"  However, we took the risk and never regretted it.

We got lucky and were chosen to sit up front.  It's a very interactive show, and at one point Warren took my husband's wedding ring, along with several other men's rings, and intertwined them into a long chain.  Not kidding!  At the end of the show, my husband got his ring back totally unmarked.  Not sure how Warren did that, but it was amazing.

Honestly, the best part is that Warren is FUNNY.  It's not just a magic show; it's a comedy show, and you CAN'T see it anywhere but on Maui.

I tell everyone who goes to Maui that this is one of those things that is a MUST SEE!
tj


----------



## philemer (Feb 8, 2007)

Ann-Marie said:


> So, the question is:  should we plan on getting to the pre-show and having a drink and maybe a dessert?  What goes on prior to the show?  Anything worth while?



The pre-show is OK if it's your first visit. Kind of "cheesy". You can buy overpriced "snacks" and listen to a gal sing songs and tell the history of Annabelle, the ghost. She has a good voice with a New Yauwk accent. On our 2nd visit we showed up at 6PM, had a drink, and then went into the show abt. 6:45. This is what I would recommend.

I bet Denise would like this show. It's great comedy! 

Phil


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 8, 2007)

We saw the show the last time we were in Maui and really liked the show.   It is one of the few shows I have seen where I laughed so hard I had tears running down my face.  We tell everyone we know who is going to Maui that it has nothing to do with Hawaii but is a really enjoyable evening.  Most have gone to see it, and all have really enjoyed the show.  

We, personally, did not care for the preshow.  We found the snacks overpriced and not very much to our liking.  When we go to Maui again we will see the show but only before or after going to dinner.  It is true that it isn't Hawaiian, but we don't normally go see comedy shows in San Diego, so we are doing something we don't do at home.


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone:  

What an interesting thread!!  We are going to Maui in April and I was on line today looking to buy tickets for this show.  Just getting prices and seeing what was available as far as snacks.  I did not go as far as purchasing the ticket as yet but my question is:  do they have reserved seating or do you just all pile in when the doors open?  Tickets are available for the early show the day we want to go but it didn't give me a choice of seats.  What's up with that?


----------



## luana (Feb 10, 2007)

*Hawaiian Slack Key Guitar*

Thank you, Denise! We have reservations for the Warren and Annabelle show on 2/13 (2/14 was either dark or already reserved) and listening to slack key guitar on Valentine's Day after dinner at Roy's sounds wonderful! We appreciate the information on local entertainment that we may have missed! We leave in the morning and back to the mainland at the end of the month, thanks to timeshare weeks! Again, thank you!


----------



## travelplanner70 (Feb 10, 2007)

For those familiar with Ulalena is it worth the extra money to get premium seating or is standard seating just fine?  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2007)

The show is in a theater with tiered seats, so unless you are way in the back, or very short (me!) I think you would be OK with any seat.  As I recall, seats aren't assigned, just sections, so if you get there early, you should be able to get in the front of your section.  We paid for the premium seats because I'm short and I hate to end up behind someone tall.  We actually sat in the front row, right on the aisle.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2007)

luana said:


> Thank you, Denise! We have reservations for the Warren and Annabelle show on 2/13 (2/14 was either dark or already reserved) and listening to slack key guitar on Valentine's Day after dinner at Roy's sounds wonderful! We appreciate the information on local entertainment that we may have missed! We leave in the morning and back to the mainland at the end of the month, thanks to timeshare weeks! Again, thank you!



I think you will really enjoy it.  The performers are among the top recording artists in Slack Key guiter.  A 2005 Grammy Award winning CD was recorded live during one of their shows - Masters of Hawaiian Slack Key Guitar 
and they've just released their second CD - Legends of Hawaiian Slack Key Guitar 

CD's are available for purchase after the show.  Next time, I am going to buy their newest CD before we leave home and get familiar with the songs, because I think that makes it even more enjoyable.

They also had 2 classical hula dancers, one male and one female, perform during certain numbers, and they were excellent.  It's a very classy, but low-key show with the performers chatting with the audience before, during and after the show.  The show is at the Ritz Carlton, so you might want to dress up a little.  I wouldn't wear shorts and a tank top, for example.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Warren & Annabelle*

Ok we want to book this but not do the dinner. I also do not want to sit there for two hours waiting for the 2 hr show as we are not drinkers.

Is this recommended and is the food worth the extra 38pp? 5pm or 7:30 pm show?

We just booked the Maui zipline. They are almost fully booked for both locations. Incredible!


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 6, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> Ok we want to book this but not do the dinner. I also do not want to sit there for two hours waiting for the 2 hr show as we are not drinkers.
> 
> Is this recommended and is the food worth the extra 38pp? 5pm or 7:30 pm show?



You don't have to be a drinker to do the pre-show.  I'd get there relatively early because the line gets really long as the check-in time gets closer.  It's best to sit in the lounge and chill out than to be rushed trying to find a parking space in Lahaina and then find the line out the door.

I really like their appetizers, but you can order them when you arrive.  It's not worth it to get a package if you don't drink because 2 drinks (including alcoholic drinks) are included. No sense paying up for a soda or water. 



> We just booked the Maui zipline. They are almost fully booked for both locations. Incredible!



What dates are you traveling? I'd like to do the zipline, but don't know when I should book.


----------



## TravlGrl (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree.  If you don't drink, don't buy the package.  Just purchase the appetizers (a la carte') after you arrive, and you'll spend less than you would by purchasing the package.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 6, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I'm going to play the devil's advocate here.  Warren and Annabelle's is a MAGIC show and it has nothing to do with Hawaii. There are some great Hawaiian shows in Hawaii - go see one of them!
> 
> Two of my favorite Maui shows:
> 
> ...


We much preferred Ulalena and would go see that a second time one day but not the Warren and Annabelle show.  JMHO.  We had dinner at Kimo's first and it was good.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Zipline*

Lisa

There are 2 ziplines in Maui. The one near the crater seemed fully booked for May. $80pp with 5 ziplines.

New one in Ka'anapali has 8 ziplines and is $140pp w/tax online and serves breakfast pastries/fruit or sandwich depending on the time of day. Plan 4.5 hrs.

You have to play with the calender for both because it works kinda funny shows a day booked then it isn't. May for the crater line seemed fully booked as it is more affordable.

 I also read that there are certain days blacked out for cruise ships.

Re: Warren/Annabelle. I really did not want to sit in a lounge for 2 hours if we are not eating there. I also do not want to be last in line as someone mentioned. I have to think about this but everyone including the Revealed Books raves about this show.

 We also booked the Old Lahaina Luau.

Anyone do a helicopter tour on Maui???


----------

